# Google Android 4.0 Superpad7 startup problems



## ocharmaya (Nov 3, 2012)

I just picked up my Google Android 4.0 superpad7 from the post office today and it's been charging for a few hours now. I know it can take up to 6 hours to charge, so I've been trying to leave it alone. 

However, if I push the power button, the screen lights up red, then green, then blue, then white, then black.. then it starts over again. I am trying to figure out if this is a defect. I have tried pushing the reset button and it continues to do the same thing.

Hopefully someone can help me with this, I've been searching online for an answer all day, and have not found anything helpful


----------

